

Note To Criminals -- Don't Call Tech Support  - thinkingserious
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20071023-would-be-identity-thief-finds-himself-stumped-without-printer-drivers.html
There are a few things in this world that thieves need to keep in mind in order to run a successful criminal operation. For example, don't take the cash you just stole from one bank to another bank down the street to have it deposited into your account. Don't steal someone's MacBook and take it to the Apple Store Genius Bar the next day to get help with OS X. And finally, don't steal a drivers' license printer from the DMV, only to call up the manufacturer the next day looking for drivers.
======
henning
People who steal computer equipment, and probably just thieves in general,
tend to be pretty dumb.

A friend of mine had his laptop stolen. A few days later, the thief fired up
AOL Instant Messenger on the stolen laptop using my friend's screenname and
started chatting, taunting him and so forth.

Well, my friend called AOL and the police. AOL cooperated, his IP address and
other info was given to the police, the police found out where he was
connecting from, and he was arrested. It turns out he was living in a house
with 4 other people with arrest warrants.

------
cstejerean
Natural selection applies to criminals as well. I'd love to see some sort of
Darwin Awards for stupid criminals.

